# Marvin's First Day Home.



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

It's been a little over 24 hours since I brought Marvin home yesterday. He hasn't come out of his igloo to eat or drink at all... I did break the rule that he needs to be left alone and well removed the little scared hissing/clicking ball from the igloo and placed him on my floor with his food and water dish. He ate and drank, pooped all over me and then went to burrow under my leg. He didn't eat that much, should I take him out again around midnight and see if I can get him to eat again? I know babies sleep a ton but he should still eat and drink.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's fine to get him out the first night you bring him home. The only thing is to limit his time out to 5-10 minutes. Second night you can start increasing the time you have him out. Decide what is a convenient time for you to have him up and socializing and start getting him used to getting up at that time.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

UPDATE.

As a new hedgie Mommy I can truly say there was not enough research I could do to truly understand what getting a hedgie was gonna be like. Marvin is adorable but also a handful so far. He always has to have a hissy fit when I first take him out, but after watching him this morning I think I understand him a bit better. I took him out after I'd woken up to the sound of him eating (finally doing that on his own without me removing him from the igloo and placing him on the floor with food and water). So I gave him some time alone and then got up and removed the hissy ball from his cage and put him in his play pen. After a few minutes running around being freaked out that he was in the open he finally hopped on his wheel I'd placed in the pen with him. He'd run a little bit and then some shavings that were on the inside of the wheel would come across his path turning him into a big hissy ball again. By the end he stopped being so surprised by the shavings crossing his path every once and a while. I let him wheel and poop for a good hour and then scooped him up in his snuggle sack and plopped him in my lap to sleep pretty peacefully. He really is more sensitive to changes in light, sound etc than I ever expected. I'm taking his sudden hissy fits less personally after seeing him scare himself on his wheel and more of him being a baby. He does seem like a hedgie on overdrive when he does come out and hopefully he'll continue getting more comfortable and eventually come out and play on his own. He's got a ton of toys waiting for him and a PVC maze to hunt live crickets in when he's ready. Wish I could tell the little guy that, but we're only two days in and he's teaching me a new meaning of patience.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Lots of research really isn't the same as actually keeping a hedgie.

Marvin sounds like such a cutie!

I also learned to be very patient when it came to Kashi... Man, was he a pile of grumpy quills when I got him :roll: The first night he escaped out of his cage :shock: and then trying to get him out from under my bed was a nightmare... He was hissing and popping and growling... *sigh*

Sounds like you two are having a great start


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Patience is definitely key! He sounds like a typical hog lol. Spending regular time with him will help desensitize him to changes in sound & light. When I first brought my Mildred home, she would huff and ball up if I just sniffed my nose the tiniest bit, or if I moved a plastic bag too close to her, or if I talked when I was within 5 feet of her cage :shock: No really, haha, she was that touchy. Now, she is a champ! I can even watch TV quietly when we are cuddling and she is just fine with loud noises (like the beeping for the emergency tests) and clapping sounds. I'd say it took at least 3 or 4 months for her to get to that point, but who knows how long it will take Marvin? Every hog is different, some more shy and easily scared than others.  

They really are shy, defensive creatures and it takes a bit to accept that as just being a part of who they are. For the first 3 or 4 weeks with Milly, I was convinced that she hated me. But, I powered through and spent extra time with her and was consistent about everything and gave her mealworms and now she is OK with me. Some hogs are pretty happy once they get to know you, and others are complete grumps most of the time (this describes Milly haha), but usually patience and consistency and treats will get you a LONG way. 

Good luck. Don't be afraid to ask questions, and mostly, don't be afraid of Marvin! The quills are definitely intimidating, but looking back on my first couple months with Milly, I really wish I had been less of a chicken when it came to cuddling with her and picking her up.

By the way, Marvin is such a great name.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Hahaha the sound sensitivity is a the worst. I had Marvin on my lap last night and he finally decided to stop being a grump and fall asleep. He was all stretched out happily asleep and my roommate came up the stairs (she sounds like a herd of elephants...) on the phone and he freaked out. He realized he'd fallen asleep out in the open and proceeded to try to burrow under my leg (ouch). My biggest question is when to take him out of his cage. Right now I take him out around noon when I come home for lunch, plop him in my lap for nap time while I read. I take him out a second time in hopes he will be active around midnight... no such luck. I generally hear him wake up and run around at 6AM. Should I stay on my schedule or adjust to his?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

PS Thanks I got the name from Pulp Fiction. Kind of concerning now that I look back, but it was the only one that fit him.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

If Marvin is still a baby, his sleep schedule will change a lot in the next few months. It's perfectly fine to take him out during the day as long as its quiet time and he is able to sleep on/next to you. 

If you want to spend time with him at night too, try to make it a consistent time every night. Hedgies do best with consistency. I wait until about 30 minutes after my hog's cage light turns off (8pm) to take her out and just turn on a 60 watt lamp on the other side of the room. She is usually more active if the lighting isn't too bright.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a relief. Another question. I got Marvin out tonight and when he decided to uncurl and be social he started licking again so I quietly moved my hand inside my sweatshirt sleeve. Little guy started to chew the crap out of my sweatshirt... :roll: I don't really wanna encourage this as I am not a giant chew toy so I kinda made what I can only describe as my own hedgehog hissing noises at him. He'd let go, pause and then start up again. Ideas? I'd washed my hands so unless he thinks Ivory soap smells tasty I dunno. He wasn't making any noises that seemed upset or aggressive prior to doing it. He more so seemed like the puppy tearing apart chewing on the table leg just because its fun to do.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He might just not be used to the scent yet. He'll eventually get used to it and stop licking/biting ^_^

And while it is okay to take him out at noon, I prefer not to do this. Primarily behing that I probably would not appreciate being woken up half way through my sleep. I also find Kashi is much friendlier at night.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

How many quills is too many quills to lose? Tonight he lost 10+ but they were all smaller thinner quills. His skin was a bit dry when I got him and there was scratching but a little flax seed oil seems to have done the trick. If he had mites would I be able to see them on his skin? Could this just be normal quilling? He'll be 7 weeks on Monday.


----------

